# NGD Boucher Natural Goose



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Very nice looking D-style. Specs & tone report?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Tone-I just got it today-traded my old Gretsch Single Anniversary mongrel. The guitar is LOUD-it is a 2008 model and the Adirondack Spruce top is awesome-the back and sides look like sapele-African mahogany.

It has a great bottom end which I like in a dread but also a lot of clarity.

The neck is 1 3/4 in and fells great.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Boucher makes incredibly good sounding acoustic guitars. I've tried the "Wild Goose" dreadnaught and the tone was stellar. Nice purchase. Congratulations.


----------

